# is there any tac light/laser or just light...



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

for p99 weaver type rail...
i am looking for something that will fit on existing weaver rail without having to install any other extra rails..thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is a kewl BA6 laser I like - the kewlest of the P99 lasers, but its over $300.

Here is something that popped up on the Walther Forum recently:

http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4842


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

$300 is a little too expensive for my taste..almost worth half what i paid for the p99 

my coworker wanted to get a lasermax...but that is installed direclty in the gun and under the barrel....i hear that it can get easily damaged being so close to recoil fire..

the guy wanted to buy a 92fs roughy 450 then the laser for another 400 bucks or so...

i think it's a ripoff...

i wouldn't spend more than $200 on any laser/ light..

although i spend a little too mcuh for the m6 light/laser...but it was worth it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the TRL light has a version to fit the SW99, and this will also fit the Walther P99. Someone here has 1 I think. I believe the TRL1 is just a light, and the TRL2 has the laser and light, I believe.

I have an M5 light - its only a light, on my SW99 - for a night stand gun.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

There is also the Blast2.... which IMHO is the best option for laser/light.....
however that is a lot of money to spend also......

http://www.centuriontactical.com/laser-sight-blast.htm
you would wanna pick the one that fits the SW99.....

I agree with SHipwreck the BA7 (which is like the BA6 for the old closed rail) is the coolest and best option for just a laser .... and at some point they offered a attachment for it so you could mount the light below the laser - like in my avatar.....

I never shot with a laser on any of my guns but am thinking of getting one for the P99 sometime soon...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

do u think the m5 will fit the p99 rail?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes it will. I have an M5 - It fits both my new frame P99 and my SW99.

I have it on the SW99 which is my nightstand gun. Its on there instead of the P99 because I shoot the P99 2x as much. And this way, I don't have to keep removing the light.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On the SW99:










On the P99:


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> On the SW99:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just checking out the tlr-2 laser/light..and wondering if it fits the p99..
i prefer a laser/light combo..if possible...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think there is a version of that for the SW99, which will fit the P99 too.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000F6WFF2/nextag-sg-20/ref=nosim

Not sure about the price.. but when you get one make sure it says "with S&W key" this way it will fit your P99.......


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Here is my M5 on the P99.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I resized your pic, Uncut. That original was humongous :smt082


----------

